# Beautiful schwinn collection, need to find this guy



## ABC Services (Dec 15, 2012)

hello I was just wondering if anyone out there knows whos shop this is? I need to get a hold of him


----------



## spoker (Dec 15, 2012)

looks more like a very kool man cave for someone undowtedly single lol


----------



## bike (Dec 15, 2012)

*HA!*



spoker said:


> looks more like a very kool man cave for someone undowtedly single lol




Don't tell his wife that


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 15, 2012)

*??*

Probably the same person who owns this shop and not a soul seems to know


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 15, 2012)

*wow*

yeah i would like to take a tour of that place...


----------



## phantomVW (Dec 16, 2012)

*Nice Collection!!!*

This is not a real bike shop. It belongs to collector and made to look like a old shop in the 30's and 40's. I've seen this collection and it is very impressive!!


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 16, 2012)

that room looks familiar, does he have a rare german made indian built right before WW2. Black?


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 16, 2012)

Ha ha, a quick glance at that linup and it should become apparent to those who are paying attention just who belongs to that wonderful collection of bikes.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 17, 2012)

*Can...*

Can you give us clueless types a clue or two? 
Is it fellow cabe member?


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 17, 2012)

Took me about 2 seconds to figure it out  when the thread began and there are 5 clues already in the thread for those scratching their heads.....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 17, 2012)

*The cabe owner??*

Is it someone in texas??? Scott?


----------

